# odd numbers



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

why do they have to be in odd numbers?
i can understand when there is say just 2 of them and you add a third so the two dont kill eachother.... i can also understand maybe 5 over 4,, BUT why is odd an advantage when the number of piranhas increase?


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

The only thing i can think of is even numbers are boring. Reminds me of art class a couple years ago. My teacher always said never draw things in even numbers, always make it an odd number cause it looks more intersting. Then again he was an old pot smokin hippie.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

It does not have to be an odd number. Just 3 or more. One is okay, two is not, but anything that is 3 or more is okay. I cant imagine someone telling you that 4 is not okay.

~Dj


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I second InSinUAsian's reply!

Two is bad, because one fish will eventually become more dominant, and might injure or kill the other (since there's no one else to dominante). More than three reds is fine, and the more, the better (given there's enough tank space).
I have six reds, and hardly ever have problems with them fighting, besides occasional fin nips.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have 2 and they get on just great


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> I have 2 and they get on just great


 Of course it can be done (there's always the exeption to the 'rule'), but the question is wheter it's advisable or not, given the fact that more often than not it results in ending with only one fish....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

There is not advantage with the odd number rule with more than 2 Ps!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yes 3 or more is best either 4,5,6 it does not matter as long as enough space to keep them the odd number rule is only for 3 or less
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I second InSinUAsian's reply!
> 
> Two is bad, because one fish will eventually become more dominant, and might injure or kill the other (since there's no one else to dominante). More than three reds is fine, and the more, the better (given there's enough tank space).
> I have six reds, and hardly ever have problems with them fighting, besides occasional fin nips.


 Just to expand a little. Once a fish becomes dominant in the tank it will pick on the other inhabitants and if there is only one, that spells bad news for that piranha. If there is more than one, than the aggression will be spread out amongst the remaining piranhas.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I second InSinUAsian's reply!
> ...


 Very true.. just having 2 Ps would def kill each other for dominance. 3 would help spread out the balance while 4 would match the least dominates to fight among each other. There are exceptions to the rule.. this would also pertain to the individual fish.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

May be, just maybe, if there is an even number, the Piranhas will pair off and attack in teams at each other like a tag team match. But if they are odd, the one that is not paired off will think... "if I can't beat them, I will join them." So there will be peace in the tank.

Its war baby.


----------

